# test drove cruze diesel today



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

think i want....

dealerships internet and phones were down so no deal was made


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

You will love this car Mine Arrived today , Will be picking it up tomorrow .....If have any Diesel Question , feel free to ask , I have posed on How to break the car in right . 
Manny


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

This a strong little car.. Well equipped and fun to drive.. Enjoy


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's a blast!


----------

